# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  کشف شکاف‌های امنیتی Meltdown و Spectre توسط راهکارهای ESET

## zeynab89

به احتمال زیاد تا به حال در مورد Meltdown و Spectre دو شکاف امنیتی عمده که در 3 ژانویه توسط کارشناسان کامپیوتر کشف و اعلام شد، چیزهایی شنیده اید.

طبق گزارش تحقیقاتی Google این نقوص بر روی ریزپردازنده های اکثر دستگاه های جهان از جمله دستگاه های تلفن همراه و شبکه های ابر تاثیر گذاشته است و هکرها از این طریق می توانند به محتویات حافظه ی دستگاه دسترسی پیدا کنند.

خبر خوب اینجا است که ESET می تواند در برابر انوع بدافزارها که از این نوع آسیب پذیری استفاده می کنند، محافظت و هیچ نفوذی را نپذیرد.

ESET یکی از اولین توزیع کنندگان محصولات امنیتی بود که اجازه داد مایکروسافت پچ این آسیب پذیری را فعال سازد.

درست است که نرم افزار امنیتی ESET از آسیب های بالقوه ی این آلودگی محافظت می کند اما بهتر است کاربران برای امنیت بیشتر دستگاه های خود راه های زیر را طی کنند:


 از به روز بودن مرورگر خود اطمینان حاصل کنید. راهکار امنیتی ESET خود را آپدیت کنید و سپس سیستم عامل ویندوز خود را آپدیت کنید تا از این اکسپلویت جلوگیری شود.  آپدیت محصولات خانگی ESET : (آنتی ویروس نود 32 ESET، اینترنت سکیوریتی ESET، مولتی دیوایس سکیوریتی ESET  و موبایل سکیوریتی ESET) مقاله های امنیتی ما را مرتب چک و آپدیت های امنیتی را فراموش نکنید.

در صورتی که یک سرور مبتنی بر ابر یا یک وب سایت هاستینگ دارید، تمام مواردی که نشان می دهد Meltdown به زیرساخت های شما نفوذ کرده است را بررسی نمایید.

----------

